# ArtDeco swatches



## Nadeshda (May 6, 2009)

So here are swatches of the ArtDeco products I own so far. Some pictures are crap, I never imagined swatching was such a big hassle!

All taken in natural daylight. Enjoy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Overview of my "palette" (it's a tin pencil case)
http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k3...t/overview.jpg

Blushes
http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k3...pt/blushes.png

Eyeshadows 11, 16 & 352
http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k3...t/IMG_4368.jpg

Eyeshadows 49, 221 & 93
http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k3...t/49122e93.png

Lipsticks - Glossy lip care #30 on the left, Perfect Color Lipstick #89 on the right
http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k3..._pt/batons.png

Lipgloss - Color gloss #45
http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k3...t/IMG_4390.jpg

Eyeliners - ArtDeco Soft Waterproof pencil #16 & Perfect Color Liquid Eyeliner
http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k3...t/IMG_4352.jpg

Eyeshadow base - on the pot
http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k3...t/IMG_4391.jpg
Blended (you only see a tiny bit of shimmer)
http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k3...t/IMG_4393.jpg

Concealers - Camouflage Cream #5 & Perfect Teint Concealer #7 (brush thingie)
http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k3...t/IMG_4394.jpg
Concealers applied, just so you can see the coverage - Camouflage on top, Perfect Teint on the bottom
http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k3...t/IMG_4395.jpg

Foundation - Double Finish Foundation (cream-to-powder) #9
http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k3...t/IMG_4398.jpg
Applied (the picture turned a bit orange, sorry!)
http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k3...t/IMG_4397.jpg


----------



## s_lost (Dec 18, 2009)

Eyeshadows 18, 5, 6, 34:


----------



## Almost black. (Feb 9, 2010)

*ArtDeco eyeshadows 

#49
*








*#272*










*#602*










*Glam stars Shimmer Cream*


----------

